# Acrylic Window Inserts



## apache67 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am brainstorming some ideas for some DIY window inserts for sound dampening. The commercial vendor's prices for these things are ludicrous. So, I want to make my own.

Anyways, looking for some ideas on periphery edge material(s) for acrylic (probably will use 1/4" Tap Plastics acrylic), in terms of holding the inserts in place within the window jamb, that has a professional look and decent utility in terms of noise reduction.

Thoughts?

Thanks Much!
G


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Not quite sure I understand what a window insert for sound dampening is? Can you find a picture? 

It sounds like something that fits tight into a window frame, that is made of sound absorbing material to reduce sound coming through the window from outside, or is it to reduce sound inside, so it doesn't echo off the window.

If the later, you should be able to use something pretty simple. Fit the sheet fairly tight to the window frame, then add a layer of dense foam around the edges so it makes a tight friction seal. I know you can buy acustic foam that has diamond shaped points to absorb sound, but that can just be glued in place with spray on contact cement, or even double stick tape.

Acustic foam comes in squares for the most part, and it seems to me that simply extending it slightly wider than the window measurements would form a tight seal without having to fiddle with a separate edge treatment. You could add two small handles for easy placement and removal.

Long ago had a friend with a studio in his garage who just used acoustical tiles for his studio, but he lived on a quiet street so ambient noise wasn't a big deal. If appearance is an issue, you could always cover it with some coarse woven cloth or even burlap.

Found 24 sqft of 12x12x2 inch acoustic foam for $40 on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Sou...42MiIsInFzcCI6IjYuMjEifQ==&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1


----------



## oldprinter1468 (Dec 29, 2019)

Quite a few years ago I made an acrylic insert to prevent condensation on a bathroom window. I used a pressure sensitive foam weather stripping from a big box store on all four sides. Worked fine the acrylic never came out and moisture doesn't get through. I know Indows makes custom one just for sound mitigation. But of course they are spendy. Hope this helps.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A dead air space can help reduce sound transmission..A panel ringed with dense foam insulation might help some.

We replace all our old windows a few years ago with double glass energy efficient windows and the very effectively mute outside noise, including our neighbor's Mexican music, which blares all day long. I have the same in my outside office shed, which is nearer the neighbor and it also muffles the sound.

If you have drapes, you can buy plastic infused cloth they use in hotels to insulate for weather, but it also cuts sound levels. Can't remember what it's called, but we have drapes in one room that have this lining and it is helpful.


----------

